# wether~ dealing with specific aggression



## redtailgal (Oct 30, 2012)

Many of you know Socrates and his wild antics.

Socrates is my boy and he knows it.  He loves his momma, but this is causing a problem.

If someone goes into the pasture I am not there.........he will ignore them.  But once I show up, the hackles come up and it gets worse the closer they get to me. He'll get in between me and them, pushing me away from them, making eye contact with the "intruder" and showing them his horns.  If they get too close to me, he will bite, kick, and head butt, and will get pretty vicious if they get very close. People can touch his does without a problem, just not his momma.

He is a big boy already, tall and 130 pounds and still growing (20 pounds in the past 3 months).  Sooooo...

Once I leave the area, he will go back to ignoring them..

Is this even remotely normal?  Do anyone have any tips or should I just start him on some Schutzund training?  :/


----------



## bonbean01 (Oct 30, 2012)

Sounds like he just loves you and is keeping you to himself and protecting you...no idea how to change that... but then you are the one I'd go to for advice in training


----------



## ragdollcatlady (Oct 30, 2012)

> Do anyone have any tips or should I just start him on some Schutzund training?


LOL!  

Sorry I don't have any real advice...but I'll be watching for the training videos when you decide to post them...  .....I have no doubt he will be scarier than any trained dog I have ever seen!


----------



## Roll farms (Oct 30, 2012)

My first Nub doe was that way...wouldn't let anyone near me.  
Luckily she was dehorned but she did knock a customer's kid down once, and luckily again, the customer took it well.
Never did much about it except watched her around others so I can't 'help' you....just sayin' it does happen on occasion, and not just wethers.


----------



## redtailgal (Oct 30, 2012)

well, I guess its somewhat normal.

The way it stands right now, I have to put him on a lead and walk him with me if someone else needs to be in the pasture with me or have Hubby with me to help watch the situation.

He did try to "herd" me away from hubby the other day.  Hubby was building some fence and I went down to help.  Socrates came and nuzzled me, but when hubby walked by, Socrates got in front of me and pee'd.  Then Socrates did the "I'm tough" head bob and tried to run me away from hubby, so I bopped Socrates pretty good.  I dont herd well.

THEN Socrates decided he'd just show hubby, and proceeded to stay between me and hubby.  He pee'd several times.  I couldnt get hubby to start peeing in circle around me though. 

When Socrates dipped his head and showed hubby the horns, well, hubby promptly ran him off and wouldn't let him near me.

It's odd the be the prize between a man and a goat.  Every woman's dream huh?  

I have no idea how to handle a "guard goat" .I suppose I'll just have to work with it, but I will NOT give Socrates attention when he acts like this.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Oct 30, 2012)

My doe Lily is like that with other goats who come over to me but not to other people.   He sounds like he just loves you.  


> I couldnt get hubby to start peeing in circle around me though


----------



## ragdollcatlady (Oct 30, 2012)

> It's odd the be the prize between a man and a goat.  Every woman's dream huh?


Lucky You!!!......My husband would have said "you can have her!!!!....and gone back to his baseball....."


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Oct 30, 2012)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> It's odd the be the prize between a man and a goat.  Every woman's dream huh?


*
  *


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Oct 30, 2012)

haha that is too funny.


----------



## Southern by choice (Oct 31, 2012)

Too funny!

Animals are strange. We had family come down from the north to get out of "Sandy's"way. Our Turkeys suddenly became guard turkeys, following and gobbling/hissing at the "strangers". They didn't want them near us! The goats who are all lil' loves stood, stared and were very non- welcoming!

I like the thought of a Schutzhund goat!


----------



## terrilhb (Oct 31, 2012)

He loves you.  Sounds like my boy Tack. He loves me to much. But he will not show out to my husband. But sure does to anyone else around me. Crazy Goats. If you figure out how to stop it.  please let me know. Good luck.


----------



## Mamaboid (Nov 1, 2012)

My buck Dude is somewhat the same.  He isn't mean or aggressive,  and it is funny to watch him.  If I am alone, he will come over for pets and rubs and then go about his business.  If DH goes into the field alone he does the same, wanting pets and rubs.....but..... if we go into the field together, he immediately comes to me, and stands right by my side and rubs his head on my leg and puts his head in my hand.  Pays no attention to DH at all, and won't get out from between us.  He acts the same with anyone else in the field....just kind of CLAIMS  his Mama.


----------



## redtailgal (Nov 1, 2012)

Yep.  That sounds like Socrates, lol.


----------

